# wipedown knife for plaster-need help



## refael65 (Jul 16, 2011)

i looking desperatly for this plaster wipedown knife 
as shown in this video: 



 
can anyone tell me where can i buy it or whats the 
name brand of the tool 

thanks refael


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

We got the question the first time mate.


----------

